# What is this in pasture please?



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I thought of what it could possibly be ,was going to look it up but I can't think of the name now LOL ,old age!
I have cows and this is coming up especially in one spot in the pasture but a big big spot so I just want to make sure it won't hurt them.
Thank you


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Perhaps a variety of vervain


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks will look it up,have never heard of that....
Ok,verbena! But leaves r different.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

I think those are fleabane leaves.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...-15&sk=&cvid=D9D4CC57623647DDB79B70502985D61E


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I couldn't see the stem well. Do the stems have "wings" on their sides?


----------

